
Show HN: Paced Email Extension for Google Chrome - rikkipitt
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/paced-email/ebefdbfinfikmdalikkpbjfijkglgeid/
======
rikkipitt
Hey folks, I spent a few hours putting together a new Chrome Extension for
helping utilise Paced Email while browsing the web.

The extension allows you to quickly copy existing Paced Email aliases and
create new ones on the go if you forget the alias format. It's particularly
useful when signing up to new services or newsletters. Paced Email will send
you a single email at the end of the day, week or month according to your
settings for each inbox you create.

For more info on the product and the extension:

[https://www.paced.email](https://www.paced.email)
[https://www.paced.email/blog/google-chrome-
extension](https://www.paced.email/blog/google-chrome-extension)

Let me know if you have any questions! Rikki

